# My dog just ate a chocolate bar. Help!



## Tetley (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi there,

I wasn't sure where I should post this. I just got home from a walk with Major and while out he came across a chocolate bar in someone's garden and ate it. It was chewed and gone before I could get it out of his mouth. 

I am so worried! Is there anything I can or should do? :-[

Thank you,


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How old is he? Unless he's a tiny puppy he'll be fine. Baking or dark chocolate in large quantities is the only kind I'm concerned about. 

You could induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide. 1 teaspoon per 10lbs of body weight.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

One of my beagles ate the chocolate icing of the top of one of my kids birthday cakes. It was in a 13x9 pan and she ate 1/4 of the cake. That was when we learned she could jump the gate we had up. Called the vet hospital and they said bakers chocolate is worse then milk chocolate and to just keep an eye on her. Not sure how old you dog is but you might want to call the vet and see what they think. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Tetley (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi again,

He's 8 months and just over 40lbs.. 

Thank you for the information. I also googled and just read that bakers chocolate is the most dangerous. He seems fine so far, he had a huge run through the forest prior to finding the chocolate bar so he sleeping soundly right now. I'm going to monitor him and hope for the best. 

Thank you again!


----------



## Tetley (Apr 15, 2014)

mommaofalot said:


> One of my beagles ate the chocolate icing of the top of one of my kids birthday cakes. It was in a 13x9 pan and she ate 1/4 of the cake. That was when we learned she could jump the gate we had up. Called the vet hospital and they said bakers chocolate is worse then milk chocolate and to just keep an eye on her. Not sure how old you dog is but you might want to call the vet and see what they think. Hope everything is ok.


Oh my gosh! That's a lot of cake. Lol. We had a beagle for 11 years. She was an amazing dog, smart as a whip.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

My guy downed a big Hershey's milk chocolate when he was about 20-25 lbs (puppy) and was just fine. Really freaked me out at the time, though. I empathize.

Cheers,
-MrA


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

My 3 older dogs helped themselves to a pan of brownies one day not too long ago. I had a sitter at the house, watching my 99-year-old auntie. She decided to do some baking and doesn't know how crafty my dogs are. She left the 9x13 pan on the counter to cool - only to come back and find it empty. 

Good luck with your pup. I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> My 3 older dogs helped themselves to a pan of brownies one day not too long ago. ...


The neighbors' beagle did that. It caused bloat, with torsion. Emergency surgery saved his life. Another good reason for having more than one: sharing stolen toxins avoids lethal doses <G>.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

My beagle (seeing a theme here?) ate one of those jumbo hershey kisses when she was around 25 pounds. It did make her quite sick --- she threw up for days and ended up needing IV fluids to keep her from becoming dehydrated. But she was fine when it was all said and done.

I don't think a small amount as you described would be harmful.


----------

